# MPRR



## painswessex (30 Aug 2012)

I used the search function and didn't see anything that was relevant to my question.

I released 4c in 07. Is there a way i can get a hold of my MPRR?


----------



## Journeyman (30 Aug 2012)

Go into any Orderly Room; the Chief Clerk should be able to access current and archived MPRRs. Just this week I tracked down the MPRR for a former-Reservist who deployed to Bosnia with me in the mid-90s. I got it within about 20 minutes.


----------



## painswessex (6 Sep 2012)

Next time I am down around Edmonton, I will see if I can do that for sure.


----------



## painswessex (12 Sep 2012)

Got a friend to get a copy for me. Now any RMS guys out there answer which UIC 9914 means? I think its for NES. I am guessing it is because I 4C'd. Now how can i find out if I was transferred to the Sup Reserve list?


----------



## dapaterson (12 Sep 2012)

Correct.  9914 is the UIC for NES & Terminal Leave.


----------



## painswessex (12 Sep 2012)

Cool thanks. Can anyone tell me how to find out if I am on the sup reserve list? They were supposed to transfer me to it when i released.


----------



## DAA (12 Sep 2012)

painswessex said:
			
		

> Got a friend to get a copy for me.  Now how can i find out if I was transferred to the Sup Reserve list?



When your friend ran the MPRR Report they probably ONLY did it for "Reg F" but they should have run it twice, the second time for "Res F".  Anyhow....have a look under "Assignment History" and if the most recent listing has the code "XFR" then in all likelihood, you were transferred.

But to see just what your status is regarding Supp Res, call them at 1-866-558-3566.


----------



## painswessex (12 Sep 2012)

Great. Thanks for the info. I will call in the morning. It does say XFR under history as the last entry.


----------



## DAA (12 Sep 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Just this week I tracked down the MPRR for a former-Reservist who deployed to Bosnia with me in the mid-90s. I got it within about 20 minutes.



So can we assume that you did this as a favour???  I could have PM'd "painswessex" and provided them with all the information they asked for and then some in less than 2 minutes.....but the "Access to Information Act" prevents me from doing so (need to know basis)......that and what I have seen happen to people in the past!!!  Soooo, to throw caution to the wind and bring things into perspective, every and I mean "EVERY" keystroke that an authorized HRMS User makes while they are "LOGGED"  in to HRMS (PeopleSoft) is recorded!!!!  Whether or NOT you make any changes.....every movement, through every window, through every.............you are recorded.  Trust me!!! I have gone to the "Data Gods" before with MINQUERIES and been provided with "user ID's/name's"...........

I am not saying you cannot provide the information, what I am saying is that to protect your bum, you need to have something in writing and proof of identification of the person you are providing this to......before providing it.  

Just a point of note for anyone who reads this.......take my advice for what it is worth, because it can come back to bite you in the a...


----------



## bridges (13 Sep 2012)

DAA, I was thinking the same thing - it sounded like it could have been a violation of the privacy of the "former-Reservist"'s info.  Not that we know the whole story or anything.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Sep 2012)

Reservist's employer is now including military service time for calculating seniority for vacation, etc. It was a favour requested by the former-soldier.


----------



## bridges (13 Sep 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Reservist's employer is now including military service time for calculating seniority for vacation, etc. It was a favour requested by the former-soldier.



Nice of you to do that for them.  :nod:  Like DAA, I'm sensitized to ATI/Pravcy issues lately.  

In terms of the wait time for the paperwork to be processed, mine's been over two months so far - not complaining, just a heads-up to not book any non-refundable vacations ahead of time.   ;D


----------



## DAA (13 Sep 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> DAA, I was thinking the same thing - it sounded like it could have been a violation of the privacy of the "former-Reservist"'s info.  Not that we know the whole story or anything.



If someone showed up in person looking for an MPRR on themself and provided "positive" ID, I think I would probably be inclined to provide it to them rather than point them to the ATI office.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Sep 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Not that we know the whole story or anything.



There you go.

That's when you both should have stopped discussing it.


----------



## bridges (14 Sep 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> There you go.
> 
> That's when you both should have stopped discussing it.



I respectfully disagree - DAA raised some good points.  I wouldn't send them to the ATI office either, but I'd satisfy myself that they have a legit reason, & make note of it, for the very reasons he mentioned.  It may be a side issue but one that can bite people in the *** behind the scenes.   

At least we _have_ electronic MPRRs to look up now - the system's come a long way.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Sep 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> I respectfully disagree - DAA raised some good points.  I wouldn't send them to the ATI office either, but I'd satisfy myself that they have a legit reason, & make note of it, for the very reasons he mentioned.  It may be a side issue but one that can bite people in the *** behind the scenes.
> 
> At least we _have_ electronic MPRRs to look up now - the system's come a long way.



I was not talking the subject in general, but the specific critique of Journeyman's actions.

Not knowing the whole story, by your own admission, should have been the clue. Especially when you may not know someone's load station or motives.

However, you can play staff weenie and dissect generalities and hypotheticals to your heart's content.


----------

